# Front Frame Mounting Pusher to Tractor - Kubota M7040



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm looking for some info regarding fabricating a frame mount for a 10' pro-tech pusher to one of my M7040s. I've seen the Horst ones, and at the price tag they're asking I just don't see how it could be worth it for me. I'm very capable with metal fabricating, so I'd like to build my own. 

I understand I need supports going to the rear drawbar of the tractor, from the bottom rear of the front mount. But other than this, what key structural areas should I be focusing on when designing this thing? Also, does anyone have pictures of custom mounts and how/where they attach to the front of the machine?


Thanks for any input on this.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Have you looked around for used ones? I know I haved picked one up in very good condition for around $2,000.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Triple L;1483822 said:


> Have you looked around for used ones? I know I haved picked one up in very good condition for around $2,000.


I have never come across one, and always figured that I'd have slim odds of finding one specifically for my tractor as well. This could also be because theres almost no one else in my area using Ag tractors for snow.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Buy the Horst, it's worth it. Although, I'm not even sure what they cost new. But they are overbuilt and dang near indestructible.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

dfd9;1483846 said:


> Buy the Horst, it's worth it. Although, I'm not even sure what they cost new. But they are overbuilt and dang near indestructible.


I got a price awhile back and it was in the $5,000 to $7,000 range just for the mount. If I was planning on using the tractor all the time for plowing that would be one thing and I'd buy the Horst, but this is a snow blowing tractor that I want to have the potential for dual functionality of plowing with, but not have to drive around with the loader hanging off the front all the time.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

merrimacmill;1483987 said:


> I got a price awhile back and it was in the $5,000 to $7,000 range just for the mount. If I was planning on using the tractor all the time for plowing that would be one thing and I'd buy the Horst, but this is a snow blowing tractor that I want to have the potential for dual functionality of plowing with, but not have to drive around with the loader hanging off the front all the time.


That makes perfect sense, I didn't realize it was only a backup thing.


----------



## SPCanada (Aug 27, 2009)

*Kubota harness*



merrimacmill;1483987 said:


> I got a price awhile back and it was in the $5,000 to $7,000 range just for the mount. If I was planning on using the tractor all the time for plowing that would be one thing and I'd buy the Horst, but this is a snow blowing tractor that I want to have the potential for dual functionality of plowing with, but not have to drive around with the loader hanging off the front all the time.


if its a 7040 and I think they weigh somewhere around 7000lbs the frenchmen build good ligther harnesses for a alot less and they have a lot of expeirience in push stress transfer. Call metal plessis you gonna be around 3500 new with kubota mounting face plate.tymusic


----------

